# C-fest pics Part 2



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Here is the Drew Estates ride




























The CAO Flavorettes-what is your pleasure










and finally










It was a blast


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

every time they started that car everyone stopped to look.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Some nice looking women as well.


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice smokes and nice women, what more could a guy want??!!


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

nice!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Very good time .nice pics


----------

